# February 2014 - Fish Challenge



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I think everyone did an _amazing_ job in the potato challenge. It was really fun for me to see what you can do with the humble potato. I know I learned a lot of new ideas and dishes from everyones submissions!

After thinking about what this month's challenge would be, I decided it would be...*FISH*. Fried, battered, raw, smoked or any other way you can think of. I am excited to see everyone's submissions!

Thank you @teamfat and happy February!





  








cartoon_fish.gif




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 1, 2014








_(Note: To clear up a few inquiries, the challenge is just for fish, not all seafood.)_


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhh... this will be good. My fishmonger will be rather happy this month, I guess. Too bad that trout are not in season here, so I can't fish some myself. If lucky, maybe I can get a pike....


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice - there were a number of dishes in the potato challenge which included fish.  I've already got a few things in mind for this one.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

*sigh* fresh fish *sigh* how I long for you!

but what was that? RAW FISH?  It's on!  Can you say sashimi?


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *sigh* fresh fish *sigh* how I long for you!
> 
> but what was that? RAW FISH? It's on! Can you say sashimi?


Only if I also can say "getting my grubby hands on real wasabi"....


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@GeneMachine there's a market here in AZ called AJ's and I've seen the real-deal Wasabi Root, but never had the guts to try it.

It was HUGE! and spendy too.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Been a while since I've worked with octopus.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

... I have a TAKO in the deep freeze...


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @GeneMachine there's a market here in AZ called AJ's and I've seen the real-deal Wasabi Root, but never had the guts to try it.
> 
> It was HUGE! and spendy too.


I actually do have a source here, too. And I did try it. It is worth it, definitely. It's a two and a half hour drive one way to the market though... I might still do it for this challenge, since my girlfriend is hugely into Japanese cuisine and we are considering a joint sushi project for this challenge


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I think I just figured out the menu for Valentine's Day dinner.  And it involves something that lives in the water.

mjb.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

YUS!! My father has 2 lakes where he raises Tilapia XD. Free fish for me... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Ill also get the Challenge started with a classic dish i suppose /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif.

*Salmon en Croute w/ Sauteed Brussel Sprouts and Hollandaise*





  








Encrusted salmon with brussel sprouts and hollanda




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Aug 21, 2013


__
cooking-salmon








wish the lighting was better lol... XD


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

No one has asked yet, but you should make it clear at the beginning - does "fish" include mussels, scallops, crab, squid, etc. ?

mjb.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I snapped this as I was setting up a Hot Pot for Chinese New Year last night.





  








2014-01-31 18.26.10.jpg




__
phatch


__
Feb 2, 2014








The top plate has scallops, squid and fishballs. I've also got some tofu, pork, zucchini, spinach, bean sprouts, and some specialty bok choy leaves as well as some dipping sauces.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

That table is to die for Patch. Beautiful.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

teamfat said:


> No one has asked yet, but you should make it clear at the beginning - does "fish" include mussels, scallops, crab, squid, etc. ?
> 
> mjb.


Nope, just fish not all seafood.  Thanks for pointing that out. I edited the original post to make that clear.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Well, the fish balls alone will have to count.




  








2014-01-31_19-22-37_HDR.jpg




__
phatch


__
Feb 2, 2014








That's a fish ball on top of the finishing soup from the hot pot.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

931271_10151525267304407_304015615_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 2, 2014








To start of my submissions, this is from awhile ago, but it's a salmon tartar with quick pickled cucumbers and soft boiled quail eggs.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

The fishing season isn't open yet, so I am going to have to buy some. Still got monk fish in the freezer and we have a tilapia farm next door.......


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

butzy said:


> The fishing season isn't open yet, so I am going to have to buy some. Still got monk fish in the freezer and we have a tilapia farm next door.......


Same here. Technically, I could go for pike or pike-perch, but most of the fishing clubs who control access to the good spots won't allow anything. After all, the trout, which are protected at this time, can hardly guess that my bait is intended for pike-perch and not for them.

I can get absolutely fresh farmed trout, carp and samlet, though. And I have a kick-ass fishmonger right on my way to work.


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

griddled swordfish with baby aubergine/courgette ratatouille.





  








SWORDFISH & RATATOUILLE 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








SWORDFISH & RATATOUILLE 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








SWORDFISH & RATATOUILLE 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








SWORDFISH & RATATOUILLE 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








SWORDFISH & RATATOUILLE 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

last night's dinner for two to share.teriyaki/shichimi togarashi marinaded tuna loin with steamed samphire & saffron udon noodles.





  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 022.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

That looks amazing, Jon!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Good start for this challenge, indeed. I have nothing for today. While I do have some dorades in the freezer, I already set a lamb sattle to marinade yesterday before the challenge was announced.


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

posted this one a little while ago,in the "dinner thread".spanish fish stew.cornish hake is one of my favourite fish,best cooked as bone in/skin on steaks.the fish has a fabulous flavour(imo) but has a soft texture so cooking bone in/skin on not only improves the flavour even further,but also holds it's shape during cooking.cornish hake is also highly prized in france,spain & portugal who probably import 90% of the uk catch.relatively cheap for such a fine fish at £10/kilo,$7.00/lb.

spanish fish stew...super fresh cornish hake in a roasted red pepper/tomato & saffron sauce with butter beans & spanish black olives.





  








SPANISH FISH STEW 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








SPANISH FISH STEW 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








SPANISH FISH STEW 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








SPANISH FISH STEW 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








SPANISH FISH STEW 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








SPANISH FISH STEW 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








SPANISH FISH STEW 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








SPANISH FISH STEW 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








SPANISH FISH STEW 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








SPANISH FISH STEW 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








SPANISH FISH STEW 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








SPANISH FISH STEW 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








SPANISH FISH STEW 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








SPANISH FISH STEW 016.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

helloitslucas said:


> That looks amazing, Jon!


cheers lucas!congrat's on your triumph in the potato challenge,a worthy champ......hang on,damn!!,never thought of cooking champ or colcannon for that matter...two delicious potato dishes from ireland...dohhhhh!!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I obviously need a tagine. Great dishes JP, and a spectacular tartar HL.


----------



## abaff410 (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome challenge! Fish is a great ingredient. This is a modernized version of a classic fish and chips. Citrus roasted haddock with crispy potato strings and spring onion remoulade.




  








image.jpg




__
abaff410


__
Feb 2, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

If you click to zoom that picture, you notice that plating is so elegant.

Nice job, loved the colors...


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

And JP comes out swinging! I'm calling it early /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

ordo said:


> I obviously need a tagine. Great dishes JP, and a spectacular tartar HL.


cheers ordo,much appreciated!the tagine?yep,you should get one,they're magical....i'm greedy,i've got two!!.the le creuset in the pic & a big boy from ikea that doubles as a paella pan.clever them swedes,eh?





  








PAELLA 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








PAELLA 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

eastshores said:


> And JP comes out swinging! I'm calling it early /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


ha!dunno eastey,there are some bloody good cooks on here & most of them "plate up" better than me...but,it is only day two,and 7 out of 10 of my meals are either fish or seafood...more to come/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I make this dish often and it's well recieved everytime...

living in the middle of the desert southwest of the United States, I can only find frozen fish

*sigh*

This is k~girl's version of fish VeraCruz-style, it's Cod, onions, carrots, celery, red bell peppers, Hatch chilies, oregano, cilantro, red pepper flakes for kick, canned tomatoes, and manzanilla spanish olives stuffed with pimentos, oh and capers, forgot those...all served over steamed white rice, of course! I chunk the fish and let it poach in the sauce.





  








wahoo! 013.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Feb 2, 2014








ALOHA!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

These are from last year, local Albacore Tuna, fresh off the boat that made it's way into a sandwich,

Marinated in sesame oil, soy, ginger, garlic, cilantro & chili paste, char broiled & served on a toasted hoagie roll with Asian slaw & wasabi mayo.





  








iphone photos 043.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








iphone photos 049.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








iphone photos 052.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








iphone photos 076.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 2, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

That is a sandwich I would crave every day after I would eat it. That looks great!

This is from a bit ago, as well, but I will start a new dish tomorrow! Anyways, this is a five-spice rubbed stuffed whole trout with a leek, fennel and onion salad.





  








945561_10151552278054407_2097775169_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 2, 2014


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Smoked Salmon with a Maple Glaze a few months ago..





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








IMAG0488.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 2, 2014


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Dat smoker!!! I need one!


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

Is that a pre-made or homemade smoker, Jarmo? I would love info on it!


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

GeneMachine said:


> Dat smoker!!! I need one!


DIY smoker...





  








IMAG0419.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








IMAG0420.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








IMAG0421.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








IMAG0425.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








IMAG0427.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








IMAG0440.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 2, 2014


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

If that one is commercially available, well, here's my money. My only concern is that during more, well, wild parties, some of my guests may mistake it for an outhouse


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, that answers that. Great project, I guess I have to hone my woodworking skills this year. Also, you got some beautiful garden there, Jarmo!


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

when you're at the market and they have those packs of multi-color peppers on sale....

use salmon.





  








SalmPepp.JPG




__
dillbert


__
Feb 2, 2014


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

and. whenceforth being 'shroomed out - salmon steaks work for me!





  








DSC_1249.JPG




__
dillbert


__
Feb 2, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Jarmo WOW I love it. Post the diy in the articles that would make a great article! Awesome post.


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

sometimes "less is more" in my opinion & i believe that is particularly true when you have great quality ingredients.last night's dinner was megrim sole.it is fished off the cornish coast & is not a very well known fish in the uk.the spanish love it,particularly in madrid,& they buy up most of the uk catch.the flavour & texture is somewhere between lemon sole & dover sole but,because it is hardly known in the uk,it is half the price of lemons & a third of the price of dovers....that's fine by me!!simply grilled(broiled)cornish megrim sole with microwaved peas,leeks & smoked bacon





  








MEGRIM SOLE & PEAS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014











  








MEGRIM SOLE & PEAS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014











  








MEGRIM SOLE & PEAS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

1545735_10152152760999407_1919308062_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 3, 2014












  








fish2.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 3, 2014








Fish in a bag (or Poisson en Papillote if you prefer) with mushroom duxelle, tomato fondue and julienned vegetables. Sorry for the photos, they are a bit dark.


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

Cooked this for my partner's birthday in November last year:





  








201113_baked-pink-snapper_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Feb 3, 2014








Pink Snapper stuffed w/ chilli prawns & lemon thyme on a bed of kale, cauliflower rice & asparagus. Her dad caught the Pink Snapper in waters off Albany, Western Australia.

In fact I have another one he caught recently sitting in the freezer ready to be used...suggestions?


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

helloitslucas said:


> Fish in a bag (or Poisson en Papillote if you prefer) with mushroom duxelle, tomato fondue and julienned vegetables. Sorry for the photos, they are a bit dark.


Very nice, Lucas! Fish en papillote was a planned dish of mine for this month...will see how I go.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I make this dish often and it's well recieved everytime...
> 
> living in the middle of the desert southwest of the United States, I can only find frozen fish
> 
> ...


Hatch chiles... mmm.

Edit: Oh the fish looks good too.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

gravlax. But I also love showing off the knife. 





  








559178_452642928102614_1770660178_n.jpg




__
kuan


__
Feb 3, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I made smoked trout and salmon fillets (frozen from Costco *sigh*) three days ago, f

ollowing the Cook's Country recipe on the gas grill and incorporating the tin can technique shared by,

who was that again on CT? I can't remember, but,

apple wood was used, and the 4 fillets were gone lickitysplit!

I must be losing my mind, because I forgot to snap a photo, my husband was taking that last bite and says,

did you take pictures?





  








laugh5.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 20, 2013


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hayden* .





> In fact I have another one he caught recently sitting in the freezer ready to be used...suggestions?


Snapper Picatta

Beer-battered fish tacos

Cioppino

Grilled w/ lime juice, and avocado/strawberry salsa

Thai-style steamed fish

http://thaifood.about.com/od/thairecipesstepbystep/ss/thaisteamedfish_5.htm


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

Hayden said:


> Cooked this for my partner's birthday in November last year:
> 
> Pink Snapper stuffed w/ chilli prawns & lemon thyme on a bed of kale, cauliflower rice & asparagus. Her dad caught the Pink Snapper in waters off Albany, Western Australia.
> 
> In fact I have another one he caught recently sitting in the freezer ready to be used...suggestions?


yeah,i have.fedex it overnight to me,i'll pay the shipping......./img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif!beautiful fish hayden,nice job/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif!


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

here's one from last month's potato challenge.smoked mackerel dauphinoise.classic dauphinoise...maris piper potatoes,50/50 double(heavy)cream/whole(4%)milk & gruyere cheese with the addition of scottish sweetcure hickory smoked mackerel,bay leaf & wholegrain mustard.melting spuds,cream,cheese & oily smoked mackerel cut by the acidity/gentle heat of the mustard...oh boy/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!





  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014











  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014












  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014











  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014












  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014











  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014












  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014











  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014












  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014











  








SMOKED MACKEREL DAUPHINOISE 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

another one from the potato challenge....."deconstructed" smoked mackerel dauphinoise substituting spuds with the gnocchi,single(light)cream instead of the 50/50 cream/milk mix,losing the cheese & adding a splash of white wine & some pureed garlic.altogether a lighter dish.





  








GNOCCHI & SMOKED MACKEREL 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014











  








GNOCCHI & SMOKED MACKEREL 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014












  








GNOCCHI & SMOKED MACKEREL 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014











  








GNOCCHI & SMOKED MACKEREL 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014












  








GNOCCHI & SMOKED MACKEREL 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014











  








GNOCCHI & SMOKED MACKEREL 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014












  








GNOCCHI & SMOKED MACKEREL 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014











  








GNOCCHI & SMOKED MACKEREL 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I made skate wings served with spinach linguini finished in white clam sauce.  Really delicious.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't think I have ever had skate before. I wonder if I can find any here.





  








roulade.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 4, 2014








Fish roulade(stuffed with peppers, carrots and onions) on top of a spicy tomato sauce. My first time making a fish roulade and I think it turned out well. Not pretty, though.


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

Poached Rankin Cod on cauliflower mash with a saffron, leek and coconut cream sauce...flavour's definitely there, though I think it needs to be served with a little less sauce to get the presentation right.





  








040214_poached-cod-saffron-leek_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Feb 4, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Mike9 said:


> I made skate wings served with spinach linguini finished in white clam sauce. Really delicious.


@Mike9 Skate is one of my favorites. Hope you post a photo with the next preparation.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Amuses, tapas, starters with fish*

These dishes were all so easy to make and can be portioned as an amuse or as a tapa or as a starter. Serve on small plates or in small glasses (verrines). Only limit; your imagination. Have fun!





  








GoujonsWijtingTartaarSaus.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 4, 2014







Whiting goujons (slices of whiting fillet dipped in beaten egg, then panko) with sauce Gribiche (mayo, shallot, fresh herbs, capers, cornichons and hardboiled egg)





  








pissaladiere4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 4, 2014







Pissaladière; a ton of onion, anchovies, black olives. I used puff pastry as a base.





  








zalmWrapRodeBiet1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 4, 2014


__
cooking-salmon







Tortilla wrap with a thin layer of mascarpone with chives s&p and smoked salmon. Served with beetroot salad made with cooked beetroot (store bought), red onion, sugar and vinegar.





  








MakreelSpinazieAsperges.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 4, 2014







Smoked mackerel with white asparagus and croutons. Served on a spinach sauce (wilted spinach + chicken stock). Same type of sauce could be made using fennel instead of spinach!





  








risottoZalmDille1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 4, 2014







Risotto with dille, poached salmon and cherry tomatoes.





  








makreelpaté2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 4, 2014







Mackerel pâté on toast with Belgian endives. Pâté made with smoked mackerel, mascarpone, cream, seasoning, red chili, lime juice. Toasts; cut rounds out of white bread and fry in very little oil in a pan!





  








ZalmMascarponeRijstazijn.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 4, 2014


__
cooking-salmon







Smoked salmon on Belgian endives. Mascarpone with fresh herbs and rice vinegar.


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

A quick trip to the fishing port...





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 4, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 4, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 4, 2014












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 4, 2014












  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 4, 2014












  








6.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 4, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

poached.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 4, 2014








Poached plaice with a caper-dill hollandaise sauce.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Niiice stuff everyone!

For my first contribution this month:

pike-perch filets, the skin diagonally cut, a water-sake mixture, poaching liquid made from sake, light soy, mirin and sugar, juliennes of ginger, soaked in cold water for ten minutes then pressed dry:





  








IMG_1038.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 4, 2014








Place some kombu sheets larger than the filets into a pan, cover with the water and sake, add the ginger peels and simmer for a few minutes, then place the filets on the kombu, skin up, add the soy-based sauce and gently simmer on, spooning the liquid over the filets:





  








IMG_1040.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 4, 2014








Remove the peels, cover and simmer on for 5 more minutes. Plate each filet with the underlying kombu leave, add the starch slurry to the remaining liquid and thicken. Serve with that sauce, garnished with the ginger juliennes and rice:





  








IMG_1045.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 4, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

Jarmo said:


> A quick trip to the fishing port...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yum! Are those sardines?


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

helloitslucas said:


> Yum! Are those sardines?


Fillets of Baltic herring filled with dill and chives.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

I wanted to do a fish stew but I didn't want to do a standard chowder. I settled on a Brazilian fish stew called Moqueca.. I used wild caught cod. The stew is a coconut milk, cilantro, and lime based with fresh tomatoes, red and yellow peppers, and garlic, and scallions. The red color comes from sweet paprika. Once I got the spices balanced this was a very good meal.





  








dish.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Feb 4, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

eastshores said:


> dish.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW WOW WOW

where's my spoon? that looks phenomenal

@eastshores could you share tour recipe?

I'm always looking for a new soup/stew recipe


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @eastshores could you share tour recipe?


I'll do my best but I am a bit "loose at the hand" when it comes to cooking things like this!

Ingredients:

3 large cloves of garlic
2 medium sweet peppers (1 red one yellow if possible)
1 bunch of cilantro
1 lime
1 fresh tomato chopped
1 bunch of scallions (green onions)
1 can of unsweetened coconut milk
1 filet of firm white fish (I don't have an exact weight, around 9 oz)
Olive oil, salt, pepper, red pepper flake, and clean water
Mince the garlic, do a dice of the bell peppers and after removing the roots from the scallions do a thin slice of the white parts up until just into the green.

Put olive oil into a pan over medium high heat. Add the garlic, pepper, and scallion mixture. Season with salt and pepper. Saute until just translucent.

Add in the coconut milk, and about 1 cup of water and about 1 tbsp of paprika. Juice the lime into the mixture and stir. Taste and season again. Let that stew for about 6 minutes then add a handful of cilantro roughly chopped, more olive oil if needed, salt, pepper, red pepper flake and about 1 cup of the sliced scallion greens as well as the freshly chopped tomato. Let it simmer for about 5 minutes.

Stir in the cubed fish. Taste, season, add oil, paprika, salt and pepper as needed.

Garnish with a little fresh cilantro.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

I know what I'm making today! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

ok,ok,ok i know the rules are fish ONLY but everything looked so fresh on the ice counter that i had to have it all....just regard the lango's/mussels as seasoning/garnish...../img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif!anyway,i know it can't be a contender but it's mostly fish & thought you might like to see it!!

fish stew.cornish hake,scottish langoustines & welsh mussels with roasted red peppers & butter beans in a smoked pancetta/saffron infused broth cooked in my trusty old tagine.





  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

As long as there is fish in the dish, then it's good.  It doesn't have to be _only_ fish, but it has to include it.

And that fish stew looks amazing! I have had a craving for mussels for a long time. Nearly impossible to get good ones here. :_(

I couldn't wait to cook the recipe eastshores shared, so I made the Moqueca for brunch. Instead of water I used fish stock, added onions and added chilies. 




  








stew.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 5, 2014








Thanks again for the recipe, @eastshores! It was my first time making a fish stew.


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

helloitslucas said:


> As long as there is fish in the dish, then it's good.  It doesn't have to be _only_ fish, but it has to include it.
> 
> And that fish stew looks amazing! I have had a craving for mussels for a long time. Nearly impossible to get good ones here. :_(
> 
> ...


ah hah....thanks for that lucas,clears up the ingredients bit.shame about the mussels,mate...guess that's the beauty of living on a tiny island surrounded by superb fishing grounds/shoreline.

beautiful rendition of eastshores moqueca,right down to the colour co-ordinated table cloth!


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Finger food...





  








1f.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








2f.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








3f.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








4f.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 5, 2014


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

here's one i posted in the "dinner" thread,last month:thai yellow fish curry.skin on cornish hake fillets,black tiger prawns & chipirones with okra in a thai yellow curry sauce served with thai fragrant rice.





  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 015.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 016.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 017.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I haven't gotten around to making any fish this week but here's something I've made and shared before.

Salted cod (bacalao) stew with potatoes and leeks. Drizzled with fresh lemon and dill.





  








DSCF3826.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 5, 2014


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Fresh grilled local sea bass.





  








seabass2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 5, 2014


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

That's some meaty looking fish chefbubba.. looks tasty!

I figured someone had to do this, so for lunch I present the giganto icelandic cod fish sandwich with tartar and butter lettuce. Side is rosemary and garlic waffle fries. I ended up having to eat this with a knife and a fork /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif





  








sammich.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Feb 5, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

helloitslucas said:


> As long as there is fish in the dish, then it's good.  It doesn't have to be _only_ fish, but it has to include it.
> 
> And that fish stew looks amazing! I have had a craving for mussels for a long time. Nearly impossible to get good ones here. :_(
> 
> ...


This moqueca looks great. Did the Bahianos of Brazil justice XD


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

One more fish thing...





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 5, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Jarmo Well I don't have a fancy smoke house but I do have a nice smoker courtesy of my wife. Enjoy it was quite tasty.





  








P1000742.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








P1000746.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








P1000754.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








P1000758.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








P1000759.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








P1000765.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








P1000766.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








P1000779.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








P1000781.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 5, 2014







​


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

And the master just showed up @Nicko


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice salmon Nico, where's the bagels & schmear?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@Nicko NICE! agreed though, where's the schmear? uh, mascarpone maybe?


----------



## mise (Aug 19, 2013)

Coming out of the woodwork, posting a coincidental fish dish I made at work today. Random side note: I was promoted to Sous-Chef at work, which would explain my absence.




  








wewer 037.JPG




__
mise


__
Feb 6, 2014








Korean Spiced Salmon - Lemon Beurre Blanc - Grilled radish - Ginger Carrots - Asparagus


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

fritto misto di mare,last night.scottish haddock loin,chipirones & prawns fried in a dusting of umami dust seasoned potato flour.salad dressed with an evoo/meyer lemon juice vinaigrette.





  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014











  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014












  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014











  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014












  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014











  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014












  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014











  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014












  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014











  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014












  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 015.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Ray with capers and beurre noisette, served with gnocchi*

The result of yesterday's short trip to Ostend at our tiny coastline. Ray, as fresh as it can get smelling of the sea and nothing else. A 750 grams piece, enough for two.





  








Rogvleugel1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 6, 2014











  








Rogvleugel2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 6, 2014








It's hard to estimate the size of this piece from a picture, but the knife has a 270 mm blade... The fish cuts easy, there are no bones in it, only soft-ish cartilage.





  








Rogvleugel3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 6, 2014











  








Rogvleugel4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 6, 2014


__
1







Gnocchi made with approx. 70/30 potato/flour, no egg, s&p, finely chopped chives. Ray was panfried in oil/butter. Rested, remove fat, melt butter until noisette-stage, add capers and a squeeze of fresh lemon juice.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a lazy and very satisfied voyeur of the extraordinary dishes you people are posting. Amazing.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@chefbuba @kaneohegirlinaz You are right I should of put some sour cream or creme fraiche out.


----------



## anna_boston (Jun 6, 2009)

First post 

Roasted monkfish over white beans with black olive relish





  








monkfish.JPG




__
anna_boston


__
Feb 6, 2014


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

No pictures, to simple of a dish. Fresh caught walleye pike dusted in seasoned flour and fried in the bacon fat from breakfast. Potatoes fried in the bacon fat, baked beans, couple slices of bread. All ate next to the campfire it was cooked over on the lake shore...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

yum @MaryB did you guys catch the fish at the lake and then dined el fresco? Is it cold there?


----------



## dkchef (Feb 7, 2014)

Smoked salmon, seabuckthorn and smoked cheese




  








Falsled_laks_2[1].jpg




__
dkchef


__
Feb 7, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Fish with cheese <_<

Ballsy lol /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

MaryB said:


> . All ate next to the campfire it was cooked over on the lake shore...


That sounds *so* *good*

mjb.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

During dinner ( jambalaya with shrimp - shrimp could be a good challenge ) was looking at a Trader Joe's flyer.  They mentioned barramundi filets - I've never worked with it before, may have to experiment this weekend.

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

A couple of Asian style fish dishes I made a while ago (all on location /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif)





  








P1190070.jpg




__
butzy


__
Feb 7, 2014








Fish in Thai red curry





  








P1190094.jpg




__
butzy


__
Feb 7, 2014








Thai fish cakes





  








P1190097.jpg




__
butzy


__
Feb 7, 2014








Thai fish custard (hor mok)





  








P1010319.jpg




__
butzy


__
Feb 7, 2014








Vietnamese fish stew cooked in clay pot


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

the vietnamese fish stew looks fabulous,butzy.you've probably seen from my posts i like my fish stews & curries.any chance of the receep?


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

i said at post #45 that less is more & that was true of last night's dinner.kippers!loch fyne oak/beechwood smoked scottish kippers to be precise.to the cognoscenti,those in the know & those that have tasted them,they are the finest kipper in the world!!!.you cannot gild this lilly.10 mins on the top shelf of the oven at 275c/530f,hovis wholemeal bread with lurpak danish butter & wild turkey 81 proof kentucky straight bourbon whiskey on the rocks with scottish highland spring water ice.one last thing,a public stoning then burning at the stake as a heretic awaits those who put lemon juice on their kippers...it has to be malt vinegar,sarsons of course,they've been making it since 1794,so they know how.........i like me kippers!





  








LOCH FYNE KIPPERS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








LOCH FYNE KIPPERS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








LOCH FYNE KIPPERS 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








LOCH FYNE KIPPERS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








LOCH FYNE KIPPERS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








LOCH FYNE KIPPERS 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Anna_Boston said:


> First post
> 
> Roasted monkfish over white beans with black olive relish
> 
> ...


My absolutely favorite fish, monkfish. Sounds like a great pairing with white beans and olives. Is that a tapenade you used on it?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, monk fish!

I still haven't located mine. Think it swam to the bottom of the chest freezer.....


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

How has no one done sushi yet?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif did you say sushi/sashimi/poke? I only wish that we could get GOOD fresh fish in Arizona

and I only_ wish _we still lived in Hawaii and could go back to the fish auction, by chance did you get a chance to read about that?

http://www.cheftalk.com/a/the-honolulu-fish-auction

*A~MAZ~ING!*


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been dying for poke and I've never even tasted it.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

I haven't been around CT much lately largely due to time constraints caused by a pretty wacky schedule. Recently i visited the fish challenge thread and must parrot what Ordo said of the dishes entered. Beyond great everyone. The flavors and colors were so intense and real that i felt like a guest at your tables.
These fish dishes are from this past summer when Colorado's 'famous' palisade peaches reign supreme and Oregon blueberries are big and bright. Please excuse the not so great photography, but i did want to share and contribute something this challenge. I live for seafood.





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Feb 7, 2014







( scottish sea trout with mango chile glaze, peach relish, fresh yakisoba noodles with snap peas, seaweed, edamame and cilantro)




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Feb 7, 2014







( wild caught salmon with sweet chile glaze, mango bluberry relish, sesame yakisoba noddles)





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Feb 7, 2014








(Scottish sea trout with mango habanaro chile glaze, peach-mint relish, over fresh butternut squash-chive ravioli and broccolini)]





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Feb 7, 2014


__
1






(Grillled halibut over fresh black bean and cilantro ravioli with roasted poblano sauce)


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Joey! Great looking dishes. Glad your schedule allowed you a minute to pop in /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

another of my favourite holiday destinations is kerala,on the south west coast of india.beautiful beaches,lovely people & fabulous food.it's on my short list of places i'd love to live,when i finally take full retirement.gotta have dreams......the typical keralan curry is hot,sweet & sour.fiery chillies,sweet coconut & sweet/sour tamarind...curry heaven!!.this is my homage to keralan cuisine and,in particular,their fabulous fish & seafood.keralan fish curry...madagascan salt water crevettes,albacore tuna loin,skipjack tuna loin & icelandic haddock loin in a hot,sweet & sour roasted coconut & tamarind gravy with baby courgettes & pilau rice.





  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 015.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 016.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 017.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 022.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014


----------



## anna_boston (Jun 6, 2009)

ChrisBelgium said:


> My absolutely favorite fish, monkfish. Sounds like a great pairing with white beans and olives. Is that a tapenade you used on it?


I love monkfish. Had a fresh fish share this fall - catch of the day, delivered weekly!

Yes, tapenade, but divided in half - half raw half cooked for a little acid/crunch.


----------



## anna_boston (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is another one, swordfish coconut curry over a quinoa / wild rice mix:





  








swordfish.JPG




__
anna_boston


__
Feb 7, 2014


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Anna_Boston said:


> Here is another one, swordfish coconut curry over a quinoa / wild rice mix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see shrimps! You didn't even mention them! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## anna_boston (Jun 6, 2009)

@eastshores #secretshrimp /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@butzy Love those fish cakes they look beautiful!

@durangojo Joey's nice work glad to see you posting.

@DKchef I love fish and I love cheese so I don't have any issues with that. Looks excellent can you explain what seabuckthorn is?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Koukouvagia said:


> I've been dying for poke and I've never even tasted it.







  








Hawaii May 2012 102.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Feb 7, 2014








what I won't give for some of this!

this is a snapshot I took of just _one_ of the shops

that I went into whilst back home two years ago

*sigh*

I do miss the food in Hawaii

Miss KK if ever you do get the chance, do try some type of poke

I would imagine there are some great places in NYC, no?


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> yum @MaryB did you guys catch the fish at the lake and then dined el fresco? Is it cold there?


We would eat breakfast then go fish for 6-8 hours, come off the lake and eat our catch of the day. Summer only of course although I have done it a couple times while ice fishing. Right now it is a warmish day 13f, has been high temps around zero for way to long.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

MaryB said:


> We would eat breakfast then go fish for 6-8 hours, come off the lake and eat our catch of the day. Summer only of course although I have done it a couple times while ice fishing. Right now it is a warmish day 13f, has been high temps around zero for way to long.


I am counting the days until trout season opens up again here...


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Some recipes as requested:

I made the clay pot fish at red bridge cooking school in Hoian, vietnam). Check out http://visithoian.com/redbridge/menus.html. You will find the pdf file there. The other recipes are worthwhile as well!

The other dishes were made in Chiang Mai (Thailand) at Classic home cooking.

The recipe for the fish cakes is as follows:

100 gram white fish fillet

1 egg

2 ****** lime leaves, minced

10 yard long beans, finely sliced

1 teaspoon fish sauce

1 tablespoon sliced red chile

1 teaspoon red curry paste

Mix all ingredients and shape into pieces of about 5 cm

Heat oil in the wok and fry a couple of them at the same time for about 2-3 minutes, till golden brown

Remove, drain and serve with cucumber relish sauce

(shamelessly copied from the bundle of recipes we got from this cooking school)


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

butzy said:


> Some recipes as requested:
> 
> I made the clay pot fish at red bridge cooking school in Hoian, vietnam). Check out http://visithoian.com/redbridge/menus.html. You will find the pdf file there. The other recipes are worthwhile as well!


gottit,printed it,will cook it!!thanks butzy,interesting that in vietnam they rub the fish with turmeric/salt before cooking as they do in india for the keralan fish curry(post #107 pics #6 & #7).did you ever visit ha long bay & is it as beautiful as it looked on a discovery channel nature programme i watched,recently?really do want to visit vietnam soon.

i did find this site which has some fab looking receeps on it.particularly liked the look of this fish stew,that uses coconut water & caramel.looks perfect for my much loved cornish hake steaks!

http://www.theravenouscouple.com/2009/08/ca-kho-to-vietnamese-braised-fish-in-clay-pot.html


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

William Lange said:


> WOW. This looks like some serious comfort food. Cornish hake? Never had it.


fabulous fish!hake is found in most oceans but the best(imo)is caught off the cornish coast.highly prized by the french,spanish & portuguese who take most of the uk catch.delicious eating,but quite a soft texture so it needs to be cooked skin on(the skin is deelish too) or,ideally,as skin on/bone in steaks.the stew is pure comfort in a bowl,mop up the juices with crusty bread....oh boy!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@jonpaul, 
I didn't get as far north as halong beach (it was raining there and I was escaping our own rainy season). Hoian was about as north as i got.
Some nice sites if you like thai and vietnamese food: www.shesimmers.com and www.vietworldkitchen.com.
I love their food!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Miss KK if ever you do get the chance, do try some type of poke
> 
> I would imagine there are some great places in NYC, no?


I'm on it!


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Baked fish...





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 8, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 8, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 8, 2014












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 8, 2014












  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 8, 2014












  








6.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 8, 2014












  








7.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 8, 2014












  








8.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 8, 2014












  








9.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 8, 2014












  








10.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 8, 2014












  








11.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 8, 2014


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

butzy said:


> @jonpaul,
> I didn't get as far north as halong beach (it was raining there and I was escaping our own rainy season). Hoian was about as north as i got.
> Some nice sites if you like thai and vietnamese food: www.shesimmers.com and www.vietworldkitchen.com.
> I love their food!


thanks for the links,butzy!i guess that my favourite asian cuisine is thai,but i am just starting to discover vietnamese food which is rapidly catching up!


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

monkfish has been mentioned in a few posts & it reminded me of a dish i cooked yonks ago.i saw it prepared on a programme about mexican street food,from mexico city.never cooked with mayonnaise before but it gave the broth a surprising depth of flavour & the chipotle added just the right amount of smokiness.

empapelado de mariscos:monkfish,king scallops,chipirones & prawns baked in a foil package with baked tortillas.one puffed up in the oven,the other didn't.i dunno,ain't that just life/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif!





  








EMPAPELADO DE MARISCOS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 8, 2014











  








EMPAPELADO DE MARISCOS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 8, 2014












  








EMPAPELADO DE MARISCOS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 8, 2014











  








EMPAPELADO DE MARISCOS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 8, 2014












  








EMPAPELADO DE MARISCOS 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 8, 2014











  








EMPAPELADO DE MARISCOS 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 8, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Jarmo said:


> Baked fish...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love your plating and table. And your cooking of course.


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

Pearl Perch en Papillote:





  








090214_pearl-perch-en-papillote_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Feb 9, 2014








It's another one of those dishes that I've wanted to cook for a while, but never really got around to it, and that's why I love these monthly challenges: they push you to try something different.

Onions sautéed in white wine underneath, ghee/garlic/parsley directly on the Pearl Perch, and then wedges of tomatoes, slices of lemon, quartered olives, diced capers and some fresh sprigs of thyme topped it off.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Oh My Cod...*

When I was a kid, cod was frequently on our inevitable weekly Friday-fish-day. Too bad it became so expensive, well, like most fresh fish over here. I never hesitate to go to frozen cod whenever fresh one is not available. In fact, most of the following dishes in this post are made with frozen cod. You can do so much with this fish.





  








kabeljauwRatatouille2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 9, 2014







Cod in herb crust on ratatouille. Crust; dip in flour first, then in beaten egg, then in a mixture of panko with fresh herbs of your choice.





  








kabeljauwVenkelstoemp.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 9, 2014







Cod on fennel & potato purée. Lacks sauce; now I add a mayo-based tartare sauce when I make this.





  








pestoPastaKabeljauw2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 9, 2014







Poached cod in light cream sauce with... pasta pesto.





  








KabeljauwPrei2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 9, 2014







Panfried cod with leaks in saffron sauce and potato & carrot mix.





  








CodSauceVierge1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 9, 2014











  








CodSauceVierge2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 9, 2014


__
1







Panfried cod in sauce vièrge (virgin sauce in English...). Delightful and totally easy to make sauce that goes well with a lot of fish; concassée of tomatoes (=peeled, deseeded, small-cubed tomatoes), capers, shallot, fresh herbs, s&p. Put all of this in a metal recipient. Warm some olive oil to a high temperature, then pour it in one go over the tomato mixture. Done. Best with not too fragrant olive oil. Fantastic summery dish.


----------



## abaff410 (Jan 22, 2014)

Roasted redfish and chicken liver; kohlrabi puree; watermelon radish; pea tendrils.





  








Redfish.JPG




__
abaff410


__
Feb 9, 2014


----------



## dkchef (Feb 7, 2014)

Nicko said:


> @butzy Love those fish cakes they look beautiful!
> 
> @durangojo Joey's nice work glad to see you posting.
> 
> @DKchef I love fish and I love cheese so I don't have any issues with that. Looks excellent can you explain what seabuckthorn is?


It does taste amazing. Seabuckthorn is a little small berry, but very powerfull in taste and vitamins, the taste is kinda like passion fruit. It has the same amount of vitamin c in one berry, as in a whole orange.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

@DKchef

Seabuckthorn also grows in my country abundantly in the sand dunes on our coastline. We call it "duindoorn" which translates as dune thorn. People use it mostly to make jams. As you mentioned, it contains a very high amount of vitamins. Here's a picture from https://www.kuleuven-kulak.be/kulak...uindoorn/Hippophae_rhamnoides-duindoorn02.jpg





  








Hippophae_rhamnoides-duindoorn02.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 10, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Late last night I was watching Iron Chef America, with sardines as the theme.  Stopped by the Asian market, picked up half a dozen frozen ones.  I may have an entry, or two, for tomorrow.

mjb.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll have to watch that episode tonight, teamfat. I am trying to think of a sardine dish as well.


----------



## chefkimberley (Feb 4, 2014)

IMG_2773.jpg




__
chefkimberley


__
Feb 11, 2014











  








IMG_2776.jpg




__
chefkimberley


__
Feb 11, 2014












  








IMG_2777.JPG




__
chefkimberley


__
Feb 11, 2014











  








IMG_2779.JPG




__
chefkimberley


__
Feb 11, 2014












  








IMG_2783.JPG




__
chefkimberley


__
Feb 11, 2014








Roasted, line caught Pilchard. The fun part wast catching them. I used a herring jig, right off the dock last summer in Nootka Sound. Straight out of the water and onto the roasting pan with rosemary and cherry tomatoes from the garden, salt, pepper and olive oil, fantastic!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

chefkimberley said:


> Roasted, line caught Pilchard. The fun part wast catching them. I used a herring jig, right off the dock last summer in Nootka Sound. Straight out of the water and onto the roasting pan with rosemary and cherry tomatoes from the garden, salt, pepper and olive oil, fantastic!


WOW. Just WOW. Looks fantastic.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

That's amazing chefkimberley just beautiful. What kind of fish is pilchard? Never heard of it, is it like a sardine or a mackerel?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Poke is Okay!

No pictures of the players, no pictures of the procedure, just the final plate, such as it is:





  








poke.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Feb 12, 2014








Spoon in upper left - your basic ahi poke: tuna, green onion, soy sauce, sesame seeds, minced fresh ginger. Below that are a couple of tempura shrimp. To the right of the first poke in the avacado round is some more of the tuna, diced up with lime juice and chile garlic mayo. The dish to the side is from a pack of seaweed salad, with some of my pickled red onion added. The spoon on the right has a steelhead poke, made with more of the pickled onion and diced fresh jalapeno. The ugly blobs on the lower right are an attempt at nigiri sushi, using lightly fried sardine filets. They taste good, but Morimoto I ain't!

mjb.


----------



## chefkimberley (Feb 4, 2014)

Koukouvagia said:


> That's amazing chefkimberley just beautiful. What kind of fish is pilchard? Never heard of it, is it like a sardine or a mackerel?[/quote


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

Koukouvagia said:


> That's amazing chefkimberley just beautiful. What kind of fish is pilchard? Never heard of it, is it like a sardine or a mackerel?


they are like a large,meaty sardine kk.very popular over here in the uk.the fresh pilchards are caught off the cornish coast & the canned ones are mostly from south african waters.both deelish & cheap as chips,too!

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/prod...rchBox=pilchards&icid=tescohp_sws-1_pilchards


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

So it finally happened, I took care of that poke hankering. Craving thoroughly satisfied!

Salmon poke with avocado, soy sauce, spicy sesame oil, red onion, scallion and ginger.





  








unnamed (10).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 12, 2014








Hubby wasn't interested in raw fish so I cooked for him and for the kid some halibut.

Baked halibut with garlic/dill brown butter





  








unnamed (11).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 12, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

chefkimberley said:


> IMG_2773.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMAZING!


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

Marinated King Crab spring rolls with pea greens, daikon radish with sweet chili yuzu dressing


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

Pastrami Smoked Salmon


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

Quenelles de Brochet w/Sauce Nantua

(my way with scallops, shrimp and monk-fish)

We made this for the Superbowl, (this photo is obviously dated but we make this twice a month)

Humbly offered,

Cheers!

EDG


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

fish pie.scottish salmon,cornish monkfish,grimsby smoked haddock loin,welsh scallops,new zealand green lipped mussels & prawns from costco,manchester/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif!!with a cream,gruyere & steamed baby leek sauce under maris piper mash.served with microwaved peas & smoked bacon.





  








FISH PIE 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 13, 2014











  








FISH PIE 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 13, 2014












  








FISH PIE 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 13, 2014











  








FISH PIE 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 13, 2014












  








FISH PIE 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 13, 2014











  








FISH PIE 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 13, 2014












  








FISH PIE 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 13, 2014











  








FISH PIE 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 13, 2014












  








FISH PIE 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 13, 2014











  








FISH PIE 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 13, 2014












  








FISH PIE 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 13, 2014


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

SNAP!

My fish pie: undyed smoked haddock, cod landed in Peterhead, mussels from Loch Fyne and scallops from Mallaig topped with locally raised tatties and neeps.

Scots wha' hae


ETA. Forgot the salmon fillets, from my freezer, caught by my husband in Perthshire a few months ago!


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

Ishbel said:


> SNAP!
> 
> My fish pie: undyed smoked haddock, cod landed in Peterhead, mussels from Loch Fyne and scallops from Mallaig topped with locally raised tatties and neeps.
> 
> ...


"Some hae meat and cannae eat
Some would eat that want it
But we hae meat and we can eat
Sae let the Lord be thankit" robbie burns

that goes for the fish too,especially scottish fish/seafood,damn near as good as welsh..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif!!


----------



## thecytochromec (Jan 16, 2013)

ITP.JPG




__
thecytochromec


__
Feb 14, 2014












  








BC.JPG




__
thecytochromec


__
Feb 14, 2014








This was my first attempt at blackened catfish on rice. My roommate and I paired it with some broccoli and cauliflower with jalapeno cheese sauce.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Bell peppers, fennel, celery and some carrot, drizzeled in olive oil, to be roasted:





  








IMG_1056.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 14, 2014








Blood oranges, juiced and reduced with sugar and a bit of arrowroot starch:





  








IMG_1057.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 14, 2014








Plaice, floured and pan fried in butter:





  








IMG_1061.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 14, 2014








And plated:





  








IMG_1063.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 14, 2014


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

INSALATA DI FAGIOLI E TONNO.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Feb 15, 2014








Inslata Di Fagioli e Tonno 

My way with house smoked salmon, cranberry, cannelli beans, capers, chick peas, dash of white balsamic & high quality fish sauce, and 1 white anchovy for the marinade 

Cheers!

EDG


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

SPRATS!!tonight's dinner was simple,healthy & big on flavours.west country(cornwall/devon)sprats simply dredged in potato flour seasoned with paprika/cayenne then fried in rapeseed(canola)oil with steamed spuds & mushies!





  








SPRATS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014











  








SPRATS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014












  








SPRATS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014











  








SPRATS 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014












  








SPRATS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014











  








SPRATS 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014












  








SPRATS 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014











  








SPRATS 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Love the fried fishies! But what is that box of lockwoods?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Everyone's entries are fantastic. Here is my latest.

Salmon, potato corn chowder





  








P1000785.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 16, 2014












  








P1000786.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 16, 2014












  








P1000787.JPG




__
nicko


__
Feb 16, 2014


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

Koukouvagia said:


> Love the fried fishies! But what is that box of lockwoods?


that's the mushy peas,kk.two mins in the microwave & you've got mushies as good as any fish n' chip shop/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

EverydayGourmet said:


> .....
> 
> Quenelles de Brochet w/Sauce Nantua
> 
> (my way with scallops, shrimp and monk-fish)


Quenelles de brochet! A notorious difficult dish to get absolutely right. Never tried it myself. I see you even used other fish than pike (brochet). Didn't know that worked too. Nice interpretation of a true classic.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

I wanted to do a pike quenelle but I can't find any fresh pike right now. Which is strange because this is the perfect time of year to fish for them! A beautiful dish that my grandma use to make all of the time during fishing season.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

JonPaul said:


> that's the mushy peas,kk.two mins in the microwave & you've got mushies as good as any fish n' chip shop/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!


Ah ok, I couldn't figure out what role the package played. Are mushy peas good? They seem to be very popular over there. I love peas myself, but I've never had them mushy.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

I always like to work up my English friends by saying, "Peas are good on their own. Why make them into baby food?!" It always gets their goat. That being said, I love mushy peas. I really do believe it is more of a tradition thing than anything. @JonPaul might have more about it than I.


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

Very kind ChrisBelgium, thank you.

you can "quenelle" almost any lean protein, have used pork, veal and even duck breast, always seems to be well received and gets a reasonable wow factor.

Apologies as we use "Brochet" liberally as a generic for seafood now as our clients took it up and well, we just stopped correcting them.

We make them twice a month+ and it's easier than you think. IMHO the biggest problem was making them in quantity, solved that by piping them into a buttered mini muffin pans and cooking them in a steamer for about 7 minutes. The ones pictured were made by hand and cooked traditionally in court bullion, but think the texture is actually better using the steamer.

We blitz frozen seafood mix pieces and add the egg and yoke. Equal Parts flour and milk, cold butter to cool the panade add the eggs, let cool to room temp, add the seafood and mix, let rest for 30 mins and pipe into the pans. And yes, I originally waited the traditional 2 days for the panade to rest but it was really not if any different from the shortcut.

For the sauce we use whole lobsters, court bullion, brandy, roasted tomato paste, heavy cream reduced and finished with an herb de provence compound butter.

Literally can "whip up" a batch in about 10-15 minutes, the sauce takes a couple of hrs though.

Made a quenelle bisque (if you will), pushed the mix thru a spatzle maker into the broth, browned under the salamander and served with chived creme fraiche, big hit. Funny as it was the end of an event and we had to come up with "something special" for a last minute and unexpected guest of honor, didn't have enough left for an order so came up with the bisque idea, lol.

Cheers!

EDG


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

*Steamed Flounder w/ Lemon Veloute and Parsley*

This was from the first time i had steamed fish <_< which isnt my favorite cooking method, but ill admit it works great with many things.





  








Steamed fish on lemon veloute.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 17, 2014


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

Koukouvagia said:


> Ah ok, I couldn't figure out what role the package played. Are mushy peas good? They seem to be very popular over there. I love peas myself, but I've never had them mushy.





helloitslucas said:


> I always like to work up my English friends by saying, "Peas are good on their own. Why make them into baby food?!" It always gets their goat. That being said, I love mushy peas. I really do believe it is more of a tradition thing than anything. @JonPaul might have more about it than I.


@koukouvagia & @helloitslucas.mushies?the very foundation of the empire,the eight wonder of the world!thing is,they aren't any old peas.they have to be dried marrowfat peas.about the size of a small marble or largish ballbearing or aniseed ball.they are soaked overnight & then boiled until the correct consistency is achieved,an art in itself!good mushies should be the consistency of slightly loose porridge with about 25-35% of the peas still intact.more than a tradition,lucas,a foodstuff perfected for the job.as well as being perfect with fish(or meat pies,a lancashire delicacy "pie and peas")you have to remember that fish & chips was served in & were eaten from newspaper(it's all sterile polystyrene cartons now/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif!)with the fingers.the peas have to be perfect so that they can be lifted to the lips using either a chip or a piece of batter clad fish,as a scoop.hence the need for the consistency to be "just so"!."more of a tradition thing,lucas?".the very devil,sir!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif!!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@kaique K
I love the way that dish looks!
I have done a couple of steamed fish dishes in the past, but no pics :-(

I have located my monk fish, so I will be in action soon (been busy baking and making sausages)


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

My favorite way to prepare fish is to steam it as described on the Steamy Kitchen Blog. It's absolutely the best with second dose of fresh aromatics at the end.

Works well on fillets as well. Little blurry, but it's the only pic I have of it. I'll see if I can cook it again before the month is up.





  








2014-01-18 18.30.00.jpg




__
phatch


__
Feb 17, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@JonPaul Sprats are also called bristling also known as herring? Or am I mistaken? Looks great.

@EverydayGourmet Looks great (quenelles) thanks for posting that.

@phatch please don't take offense but that looks like a tasty mess. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

Nicko said:


> @JonPaul Sprats are also called bristling also known as herring? Or am I mistaken? Looks great.
> 
> @EverydayGourmet Looks great (quenelles) thanks for posting that.
> 
> @phatch please don't take offense but that looks like a tasty mess. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


hi nicko!sprats are a species of oily fish in their own right.they do belong to the same family of fish as herrings & sardines etc.i guess that because they are naturally small,the smaller ones can get passed off as anchovy & the larger ones,as sardines.....and vice versa.the european sprats are,as you say,also called skippers or brisling.totally deeelish when smoked.i always have a can of one or the other in the cupboard.great on scrambled eggs & toast!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Randomly fishing in my picture pond*





  








Schelvis1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 19, 2014











  








Schelvis2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 19, 2014








*Haddock* with a crust made with butter, breadcrumbs, cheese, chili and fresh herbs. Cooked in the oven at 200°C (high temperature). Cucumber in pappardelle style; cut strips with a thin peeler, salt and put in the freezer for half an hour. Rinse under cold water. Learned that from Raymond Blanc. Cucumber gets a stunning crunchy texture!





  








tonijnBeurreRouge.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 19, 2014








*Tuna* dipped in sesame seeds, then panfried. Sauce is a beurre rouge, family of the beurre blanc. Use red wine instead of white. Fits better with this kind of fish.





  








Vispastei2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 19, 2014











  








Vispastei5A.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 19, 2014








Pie made with fresh spinach, *salmon*, béchamel, potato. Layers aren't mixed to get a better presentation of the separate ingredients.





  








zalmJasmijnrijstSaladeMosterdroomsaus.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 19, 2014


__
cooking-salmon








*Salmon*, panfried. Jasmin rice, creamy mustard sauce with capers, Belgian endives with a crumble of bacon.





  








soleMeunière.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 19, 2014








*Sole* meunière.


----------



## dkchef (Feb 7, 2014)

@ChrisBelgium

exactly thats the berry, it goes good with smoked salmon, because its so fresh in the taste.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Escabeche*

Fish is sábalo, a bad choice, and squid.





  








12658778063_cc2044a80e_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 20, 2014












  








12658781193_e4f3761337_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 20, 2014












  








12658780153_e80ce0a901_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 20, 2014












  








12659840943_03ef9b41bf_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 20, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's a pizza I made a little while ago: *Smoked salmon pizza with shallot cream*





  








pizza.JPG




__
french fries


__
Feb 20, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@ordo looks great I don't believe I have ever had eschabeche.

@French Fries That looks great also my kind of week night meal. Excellent


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

You should try escabeche Nicko. Simple and refreshing food for the summer. Goes well with chicken, rabbit, etc.

Another version with hake "alla romana":





  








12677633213_ab79f40a00_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 21, 2014


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

One more...
Salmon en croûte...





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 21, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 21, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 21, 2014












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 21, 2014












  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 21, 2014












  








6.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 21, 2014












  








7.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 21, 2014












  








8.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 21, 2014












  








9.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 21, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Still no ceviche?


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Ceviche you say?

Typical Peruvian Ceviche

Lowly Tilapia

Ice Water Quenched Onions

Aji Limo

Cilantro

Blended Celery and Ginger w/ Lime Juice

Salt

Boiled Yam

Cancha

Large Kernal Peruvian Corn





  








SAM_0763_zpsdad6d1cf.jpg




__
vic cardenas


__
Feb 21, 2014


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I finally managed to make my monk fish - dish and I forgot to take pictures .....

Anyway,I used a madhur jaffray recipe for salmon bengali style (obviously in this case without the salmon, but with the monk fish)

The aromatics (mustard seeds, cumin seeds and fennel seeds are first fried in oil, then some water, turmeric and chili is added and the fish is cooked in this mixture till done.

It came out lovely!

I served it with dhal, jasmine rice and stir fried beans.

I have to say all entries in this challenge look great and I am definitely going to try some!

(and the fishing season opens in a weeks time, so maybe it is going to be vic's ceviche from freshly caught tilapia?


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

butzy said:


> I finally managed to make my monk fish - dish and I forgot to take pictures .....
> 
> Anyway,I used a madhur jaffray recipe for salmon bengali style (obviously in this case without the salmon, but with the monk fish)
> 
> ...


Sounds incredibly tasty to me. Starting with a tarka of spices must be a perfect way to cook monk fish. Something I need to try out one day. Thanks Butzy!


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

fried fish/seafood,salad & 'slaw.sea bass loin,prawns,king scallops & green lipped mussels simply double dipped in buttermilk/seasoned cornmeal,then fried.





  








FRIED MIXED SEAFOOD & SALAD 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 22, 2014











  








FRIED MIXED SEAFOOD & SALAD 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 22, 2014












  








FRIED MIXED SEAFOOD & SALAD 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 22, 2014











  








FRIED MIXED SEAFOOD & SALAD 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 22, 2014












  








FRIED MIXED SEAFOOD & SALAD 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 22, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@Jarmo the salmon en croute looks lovely, I saw the ingredients but couldn't figure out what the stock was in the picture. Can you give us a rundown of the recipe? And how long did you cook it? Is this like a salmon wellington?


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

A miso kinda night:





  








230214_miso-glazed-salmon_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Feb 23, 2014








Miso & mustard glazed Salmon with miso, enoki and oyster soup on the side.


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

And I just noticed I posted my Salmon from last week in the other thread, may as well enter it here also:





  








140214_broiled-salmon_brussel-sprouts_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Feb 14, 2014


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

Okay, so technically it's not finished yet, but I prepared my first beet-cured gravlax tonight after dinner. Will give it a few days to cure and then it should make for a few nice salads and possibly a pizza!

Beetroots look amazing when peeled:





  








230214_beetroot_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Feb 23, 2014








RIP Sir Beetroot I, II and III:





  








230214_beetroot-grated_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Feb 23, 2014








One tail piece rubbed with vodka:





  








230214_beet-cured-gravlax_1_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Feb 23, 2014








Beetroot, dill, salt and sugar mix on top, little bit more vodka added:





  








230214_beet-cured-gravlax_2_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Feb 23, 2014








Second tail piece on top, and then it was all wrapped up and placed in the fridge:





  








230214_beet-cured-gravlax_3_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Feb 23, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome stuff Hayden.. is this a Russian dish? I just watched an episode where Anthony Bourdain was in Russia and beets are pretty popular.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

That salmon may get a wonderful beet color.

Bet presentation wise it will be awesome /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Well.. I tried to go outside my box on this one. I've been reading "The Flavor Bible" and coupled with prior knowledge of spices I have been trying to create my own dishes using flavor profiles of salty, sweet, sour and bitter. I came up with this one, which I call.. Cod fish and sundried tomato mousse over polenta with a radish cucumber slaw, pomegranate gastrique and chive oil. I didn't follow any ratios for my mousse which is evident in the fact that I ended up with a cod fish quiche /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif .. crap. I will have to go back to the drawing board on that.

I also tried a lot harder to up my game on plating. The lighting is terrible on this, I no longer have my little home studio so a halogen light on the back porch was the best I could do. What do you guys think of adding "prosciutto cracklings" to a dish like this? I was kind of lacking the salty element I thought.





  








mousse.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Feb 24, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

eastshores said:


> I also tried a lot harder to up my game on plating.


Huge success. Your plating is wonderful on this dish. My only critic would be... how come there isn't a plate like that in front of me right now? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

French Fries said:


> Huge success. Your plating is wonderful on this dish. My only critic would be... how come there isn't a plate like that in front of me right now? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


Thank you FF! Honestly.. if you lived close enough by I'd deliver it for breakfast because that's what it tasted like.. haha.. He Swings! He Misses! I was going for savory.

Edit: I think I just found a solution to my woes.. apparently Michael Ruhlman has a book of ratios to cover all sorts of things, including a basic mousseline. Gonna snatch that puppy up. I am often cooking for 1 or 2 so it has been a bane of mine.


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

eastshores said:


> Well.. I tried to go outside my box on this one. I've been reading "The Flavor Bible" and coupled with prior knowledge of spices I have been trying to create my own dishes using flavor profiles of salty, sweet, sour and bitter. I came up with this one, which I call.. Cod fish and sundried tomato mousse over polenta with a radish cucumber slaw, pomegranate gastrique and chive oil. I didn't follow any ratios for my mousse which is evident in the fact that I ended up with a cod fish quiche /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif .. crap. I will have to go back to the drawing board on that.
> 
> I also tried a lot harder to up my game on plating. The lighting is terrible on this, I no longer have my little home studio so a halogen light on the back porch was the best I could do. What do you guys think of adding "prosciutto cracklings" to a dish like this? I was kind of lacking the salty element I thought.


winner!great job,mate,,,,,and you with a sore jaw n'all/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif!!


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

JonPaul said:


> winner!great job,mate,,,,,and you with a sore jaw n'all/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif!!


My jaw is now fine! Thanks to you or maybe it just got better over 7 days!
You are still my favorite sir JonPaul.. there are quite a few days still. There have been some astounding entries.

If you do not win this round.. it would not be for lack of enthusiasm, or effort. I admire your contributions here.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

eastshores said:


> Well.. I tried to go outside my box on this one.
> 
> ....


That is a real beauty eastshores! Absolutely lovely.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Great idea and presentation eastsohres.


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

Very nice eastshores! It's one thing to be able to follow a recipe, another to know common pairings, but it's a whole other ball game when you're experimenting with your own pairings - that's pretty much the dream for me...one day! Might have to grab this "The Flavor Bible" book that you speak of; looks like quite the resource.

Tonight's dinner, seared sesame tuna w/ lumpfish roe and homemade "kewpie":





  








240214_seared-sesame-tuna_1_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Feb 24, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Another killer fish dish Hayden.


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

eastshores said:


> My jaw is now fine! Thanks to you or maybe it just got better over 7 days!
> You are still my favorite sir JonPaul.. there are quite a few days still. There have been some astounding entries.
> 
> If you do not win this round.. it would not be for lack of enthusiasm, or effort. I admire your contributions here.


ha!most kind & generous,easty.i'm flattered,thank you!but,hot on the heels of your fab looking dish,i've just seen hayden's latest offering....shucks,i dunno,always the bridesmaid never the bride,that's me.............../img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif!!

nice job hayden,glad about the jaw,easty!


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Koukouvagia said:


> @Jarmo the salmon en croute looks lovely, I saw the ingredients but couldn't figure out what the stock was in the picture. Can you give us a rundown of the recipe? And how long did you cook it? Is this like a salmon wellington?


Yes this is like salmon wellington.
Puff pastry, skinned salmon fillet seasoned with s/p.
A mixture of spinach, garlic, onion, dill, lemon crust/juice and herb cream cheese.
Egg wash onto pastry and oven at 175°c approx. 45min.
For the sauce: Butter, chives, dill, s/p, white wine vinegar, egg yolks, lemon juice and water.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Jarmo said:


> Yes this is like salmon wellington.
> 
> Puff pastry, skinned salmon fillet seasoned with s/p.
> 
> ...


Great thanks for sharing. Sorry to pester but how do you make that sauce is that like a hollandaise made over a double boiler or how do you incorporate the egg?


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Koukouvagia said:


> Great thanks for sharing. Sorry to pester but how do you make that sauce is that like a hollandaise made over a double boiler or how do you incorporate the egg?


I cook the egg yolks over a low heat because it`s lot easier than double-boiler style to do it.
Otherwise like a hollandaise.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Hayden said:


> ....
> 
> Tonight's dinner, seared sesame tuna w/ lumpfish roe and homemade "kewpie":
> 
> ...


Mouthwatering dish Hayden! No way I can find such quality tuna over here at an affordable price. Mostly it's around 45€ per kilo, straight from the Rungis wholesale market near Paris!!

May I ask what homemade "kewpie" is? And how's the cured beetroot salmon doing?


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

ChrisBelgium said:


> May I ask what homemade "kewpie" is? And how's the cured beetroot salmon doing?


Kewpie is a common brand of "Japanese mayonaise" - it's made from egg yolks and has a sharp, tangy flavour. Some of the best sushi rolls I've ever had have had kewpie mixed in with the rice which made for an amazing bite. The homemade version I followed used 1 whole egg, 2 egg yolks, apple cider vinegar, lemon, and a lot of olive oil.

The beet-cured Salmon is _hopefully_ going great; I flipped it for the second time tonight (at the 48 hour mark), and I'll flip it again in the morning (after another 12 hours) and then it should be ready to open up tomorrow night (making for a total of 72 hours curing). Excited is an understatement!



ChrisBelgium said:


> Mouthwatering dish Hayden! No way I can find such quality tuna over here at an affordable price. Mostly it's around 45€ per kilo, straight from the Rungis wholesale market near Paris!!


Ouch!! That was $50AUD/kg which is about 33€/kg, so definitely a little bit cheaper here. It's a pity, because it is such a beautiful and versatile fish. Speaking of which, tried a tuna tartare tonight:





  








250214_tuna-tartare_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Feb 25, 2014








And this is where I ask...what is everyone's secret to keeping these together?! Maybe I didn't dice the components fine enough, maybe I didn't compact it enough, maybe I have Parkinson's with the way I was shaking all over the place when removing the mould... The one photographed was actually the second attempt, and I was literally tip-toeing around the kitchen hoping the slightest movement of air wouldn't cause it to collapse like the first haha.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Kewpie is a commercial asian style mayonaisse that's quite highly rated. Has a "kewpie" style doll logo on the wrapper. The bottle itself is unmarked. Japanese brand as I recall.





  








img_0173.jpg




__
phatch


__
Feb 25, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

Hayden said:


> Kewpie is a common brand of "Japanese mayonaise" - it's made from egg yolks and has a sharp, tangy flavour. Some of the best sushi rolls I've ever had have had kewpie mixed in with the rice which made for an amazing bite. The homemade version I followed used 1 whole egg, 2 egg yolks, apple cider vinegar, lemon, and a lot of olive oil.
> 
> The beet-cured Salmon is _hopefully_ going great; I flipped it for the second time tonight (at the 48 hour mark), and I'll flip it again in the morning (after another 12 hours) and then it should be ready to open up tomorrow night (making for a total of 72 hours curing). Excited is an understatement!
> 
> ...


Smaller dice and don't be afraid to chill the mold and the dish for a bit so it has a small amount of time settling. I found room-temperature salmon and avocados always tend to fall apart in the mold I use.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

That's a good tip helloitslucas, I bet that works. However what do you do if you want to serve that room temp?


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

Press into mold, chill and then remove mold and then bring up to room temperature on the counter. At least that is what I do with the salmon towers I've made.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

@ eastshores.....seems you have come out of your slump 'swimmingly'...really lovely dish.......my thought for adding saltiness? fried pancetta or fried capers or asian dry toasted shrimp(the name and brand which both escape me at the moment). again, truly a beautiful dish.

joey


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Hayden said:


> 250214_tuna-tartare_lo.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see truly fresh ingredients that possibly aren't prepared at all and I understand that all of these ingredients really make this dish, especially where you are, probably in the middle of your summer.

Personally, I would use a little "aid" to make the stack hold together, meaning a little oil or mayo. Both oil and mayo make ingredients stick together but are also great transmitters of tastes from herbs and spices. I would have used the slightest bit of mayo in the tuna, adding s&p, squeeze of lemon and maybe a little finely chopped chives in there. That should keep the tartare of tuna together nicely. Another combo with oil/mayo and spices/herbs could be used on the lowest level. I wouldn't touch the top level or if needed, merely a drop of olive oil to keep it together... and which would also leave a nice shine on the fruit.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Michel Roux Jr. promotes -as an alternative- an open tartare. Here with his daughter.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Great video, ordo! I never miss any chance to watch Michel Roux Jr. on the BBC like in Masterchef The Professionals. Such a great chef who masters the French classics as none other.

And indeed, why not use a bit of cream to hold it together (or some mascarpone)? Seen the lemon purée he uses? I have to try to make that.


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

helloitslucas said:


> Smaller dice and don't be afraid to chill the mold and the dish for a bit so it has a small amount of time settling. I found room-temperature salmon and avocados always tend to fall apart in the mold I use.


Thanks Lucas! I would never have thought of chilling it; will definitely try that next time round.


ChrisBelgium said:


> I can see truly fresh ingredients that possibly aren't prepared at all and I understand that all of these ingredients really make this dish, especially where you are, probably in the middle of your summer.
> 
> Personally, I would use a little "aid" to make the stack hold together, meaning a little oil or mayo. Both oil and mayo make ingredients stick together but are also great transmitters of tastes from herbs and spices. I would have used the slightest bit of mayo in the tuna, adding s&p, squeeze of lemon and maybe a little finely chopped chives in there. That should keep the tartare of tuna together nicely. Another combo with oil/mayo and spices/herbs could be used on the lowest level. I wouldn't touch the top level or if needed, merely a drop of olive oil to keep it together... and which would also leave a nice shine on the fruit.


Correct, there is no preparation on the components whatsoever beyond dicing. My one concern about using mayo with the tuna would be that it could take away the beautiful red/pink hue of the Tuna, something that I really think adds to the dish through contrast with the avocado and mango, but again it's definitely something I'm willing to try.

To be honest, it was the mango with which I suffered the most difficulty...maybe it was simply too ripe and thus a bit too slimy?

Thanks for the video as well ordo! It is certainly something different from what I'd call the cliché tartare stack as I made.

I unwrapped the beet-cured gravlax tonight:





  








260214_beet-cured-gravlax_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Feb 26, 2014








Beautiful colouring if I do say so myself!

(I'll be slicing it from the other end next time...)


----------



## thecytochromec (Jan 16, 2013)

Hayden said:


> Thanks Lucas! I would never have thought of chilling it; will definitely try that next time round.
> 
> Correct, there is no preparation on the components whatsoever beyond dicing. My one concern about using mayo with the tuna would be that it could take away the beautiful red/pink hue of the Tuna, something that I really think adds to the dish through contrast with the avocado and mango, but again it's definitely something I'm willing to try.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm definitely going to have to try that. The color really is astounding!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't believe my tuna salad on oat bread toast from yesterday would qualify ehh? LOL

What an amazing thread. Some really great dishes throughout!. I especially like the 3 Gravlax posts. The color contrast on the Beet variety is awsome!  Shame, I loved to do Gravlax but we don't eat it at home.

It's a shame I didn't see this sooner, I had a couple variations on two down-home tuna recipes I've been wanting to show. One is a variation on tuna noodle casserole and the other on tuna salad. I came up with them some 20 or so years ago. Unfortunately they never saw a menu since they were nixed by every owner shown because they were "too progressive".  Ironically, staff loved them. Maybe I'll get a chance in the next few weeks and post it anyhow.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

That is a spectacular salmon Hayden.  How is the flavor, is there a distinct beet flavor?  How do you plan to use it?

I'd love to do a gravlax but I'm the only one who eats it around here.  I pick up different varieties at Zabars when I'm near there but don't get there often enough.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Calamari rings*





  








12818387435_778f0fbe17_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 27, 2014








Crush the kiwi, mix with the calamari and let them in the fridge for 1 hour. It will help to tenderize.





  








12818874584_a52cab4608_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 27, 2014








Rinse, pat dry and reserve.





  








12818799834_5bc11d3b59_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 27, 2014








The dipping sauce.





  








12818470563_04cfd72cf8_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 27, 2014








Classic panko breading. Deep fry. Serve with dipping sauce.





  








12818387905_01afb6d79c_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 27, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Cool I never knew you could tenderize calamari with kiwi! But helloitslucas did say that only fish qualifies for the challenge. But I am craving calamari now.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

That looks awesome Ordo.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@ordo Very nice calamari looks perfect

@eastshores A few pages back just wanted to say excellent, excellent job plating you definately stepped up your game on that one. Do we have a winner perhaps?

@Hayden Thank you for joining the ranks I am really enjoying your pics. The color on the beet cured salmon looks great but how was the flavor?


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

I unwrapped the beet-cured gravlax tonight:





  








260214_beet-cured-gravlax_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Feb 26, 2014








Beautiful colouring if I do say so myself!

(I'll be slicing it from the other end next time...)

Lucas,

Looks awesome, going to have to try it myself!

Thanks for the post.

Cheers!
EDG


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Oh man, that is great coloring!


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh Boy is my face red, Sorry to Lucas the complement was meant for @Hayden and that beautiful beet cured salmon, sorry for any confusion.

btw, was speaking to a friend discussing the your dish (Hayden) and he told me that he had done this with yellow / golden beets, any experience with them?

Cheers,

EDG


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

For my last entry I wanted to get an Indian dish up. India has lots of shoreline so there are quite a few seafood based curries throughout different regions. For this I went with mahi mahi that is marinated in a ginger chile paste. The spice mixture is called Maharashtrian garam masala and consists of toasted peanuts (I subbed almonds), coriander, cumin, sesame seeds, thai chiles, mace, nutmeg, and shredded dried coconut. The other components are diced red onion, tomato, tamarind paste, and cilantro.

Toasting them up!





  








spices.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Feb 28, 2014








Plated dish, served over saffron basmati rice with a side of naan bread





  








dish1.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Feb 28, 2014








Alternate angle





  








dish2.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Feb 28, 2014








It's been fun this month! I can say that I've eaten more fish this month I believe than any month in my life! Cheftalk challenges helping to keep us all healthy!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

au contraire Oldschool.....a good tuna salad is a beautiful thing! please do share.
@ all challengers......bravo!!!! what great and inspiring dishes....you should all take a bow...truly.

joey


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

My last fake entry.

*Paella pobre.*

Poor paella.

Canned sardines, Knorr stock cube, any rice at hand. Good luck. If you're rich, buy hondashi.





  








hizLplf.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 28, 2014


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice ordo.. I imagine with the sardines and dashi.. that is quite a fish forward dish? Were the sardines in oil?


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Love it, Hayden! I definitely need to make some more gravlax!

I had planned on presenting some salt cod, frankonian style, but alas, it took too long to water. I'll post it this evening out of competition, though.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I meant to do some cured salmon, and greek style roasted sardines, and ...  oh well.

Wonder what the March challenge will be?  If it were me, I'd take a different approach and use New Orleans as the theme, in honor of Mardi Gras.  But I am sure whoever it is that picks whatever they do, the next one should be good.

mjb.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

@helloitslucas was our gracious host to this challenge.. and fish was a great choice

We'll look to him to pick the next host /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

teamfat said:


> I meant to do some cured salmon, and greek style roasted sardines, and ... oh well.
> 
> Wonder what the March challenge will be? If it were me, I'd take a different approach and use New Orleans as the theme, in honor of Mardi Gras. But I am sure whoever it is that picks whatever they do, the next one should be good.
> 
> mjb.


The time for that is almost done. Now Lent is settling in. But I agree, I'm looking forward to getting away from the one-ingredient challenge, perhaps a theme. I'm sure whatever it is though it will be fun!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Koukouvagia said:


> The time for that is almost done. Now Lent is settling in. But I agree, I'm looking forward to getting away from the one-ingredient challenge, perhaps a theme. I'm sure whatever it is though it will be fun!


I think that a decent challenge could be a technique, like braising or poaching. But @helloitslucas picked a good theme, glad I selected him as the host.

mjb.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

I can't believe it has been a month already, everyone! This has been a great challenge and I know you all made me cook dishes I wouldn't have thought to make otherwise. I learned a lot along the way, too! I don't eat fish that much but this has made me keep fish in my weekly meals. That's good!

Everyone has done an amazing, AMAZING job. I never knew fish could be so versatile! But, I do have to select the next person to choose the challenge for March and that person is…@JonPaul !

You cooked a lot of lovely dishes, but it was this dish that won it over for me! I love simple, so this really made me want to try it. And I did and it was lovely! 


JonPaul said:


> here's one from last month's potato challenge.smoked mackerel dauphinoise.classic dauphinoise...maris piper potatoes,50/50 double(heavy)cream/whole(4%)milk & gruyere cheese with the addition of scottish sweetcure hickory smoked mackerel,bay leaf & wholegrain mustard.melting spuds,cream,cheese & oily smoked mackerel cut by the acidity/gentle heat of the mustard...oh boy/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job everyone! I can't wait for the next challenge!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice!  That dish was a contender in the potato challenge.  Now we know "whoever it is", can't wait to see what he picks.

Good job to our host, our next host and all who participated!

mjb.


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

Big congratulations to @JonPaul on winning this challenge! I don't think there's anyone else who consistently puts up dish after dish after dish, each being as good as the last, and all from such varying cultures. Fish really was a fantastic centre-piece for this challenge, thanks for choosing Lucas! I'm really looking forward to the new challenge, but what could it be?!

Thanks to everyone for their comments on the beet-cured gravlax. I'm very happy with how it came out! This was a bit of a tester hence only the smaller tail fillets used, but next time I definitely think I'll do a whole side-fillet of Salmon, plus I already have enough requests from family and friends for some of their own...haha.


Koukouvagia said:


> That is a spectacular salmon Hayden. How is the flavor, is there a distinct beet flavor? How do you plan to use it?
> 
> I'd love to do a gravlax but I'm the only one who eats it around here. I pick up different varieties at Zabars when I'm near there but don't get there often enough.


Thanks @Koukouvagia! I'd say it's more of a subtle flavour than distinct; not overpowering at all.

I was stuck back late in the office the other night, so my partner made a quick salad for herself for dinner using some of the gravlax which apparently tasted very nice with it. I plan on making pizzas tonight, so I think it'd go down nicely as a topping on one of those, or maybe even some quick blinis for a snack. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif


Nicko said:


> @Hayden Thank you for joining the ranks I am really enjoying your pics. The color on the beet cured salmon looks great but how was the flavor?


Thank you very much @Nicko! As above, it's a very subtle flavour...pairs nicely with the mild flavour that Salmon has as a whole, but in particular the sweeter flavour of the tail fillet.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations! Well deserved.

It's great to see that the Challenge draws in new blood with great ideas, too!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Speaking of new challenges - we ran this for almost a year now and with great success. I feel, however, that we limit ourselves a bit by only naming core ingredients as topics. We could occasionally deviate from that a bit. How about a challenge that focusses on a specific technique, a specific regional cuisine or even a specific pairing of two or more ingredients to explore in depth? I think there is a lot of potential in that. 

Also, I'd like to see wine as topic one of these days. After all, one must thoroughly sample it before incorporating it in a dish....


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations @JonPaul! Hey man.. you're the bride.. not the bridesmaid now! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Since JonPaul started posting at cheftalk, he jumped in with both feet in these challenges. His ambition and enthusiasm is contagious and I'm very happy that Lucas selected him to host the next challenge.

That being said, the rest of you put up amazing dishes, over and over and inspired me to try harder. It's been a real privilege to share the experience with all of you.

Bring on March!


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

GeneMachine said:


> Speaking of new challenges - we ran this for almost a year now and with great success. I feel, however, that we limit ourselves a bit by only naming core ingredients as topics. We could occasionally deviate from that a bit. How about a challenge that focusses on a specific technique, a specific regional cuisine or even a specific pairing of two or more ingredients to explore in depth? I think there is a lot of potential in that.
> 
> Also, I'd like to see wine as topic one of these days. After all, one must thoroughly sample it before incorporating it in a dish....


I agree GM. I certainly think that we could and probably should move towards including techniques as a challenge theme or at least broadening the themes so that the potential for variations is higher. "Sauces!" - would probably be my next choice if I am ever selected to host another challenge. Regardless, I am really looking forward to JonPaul's selection and will embrace it and cook my butt off!


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

BLOODY HELL!...you're all havin' a giraffe(laugh)aren't you? honestly? trust me,i really had no idea that i was in the running for this one!i mean,i reckon my food tastes pretty good,but when i look at the techniques used & presentation of dishes by the likes of @hayden,@helloitslucas,@jarmo,@chrisbelgium,@eastshores,@ordo,@phatch & @gene machine et al,i really thought i was going to be the bridesmaid......again!!most of the folks who post in the challenges are "amateurs" but are turning out,in my opinion,high end,restaurant quality dishes.amazing work by all of you....well done.finally a big thank you to lucas for choosing a great ingredient & running a great challenge.....and posting one or two killer dishes,yourself!!

right,so now that the bridesmaid has caught the brides bouquet,i need to think about the next challenge.hmmmmmm,why do the words"careful what you wish for"keep running through my mind...............


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

@JonPaul

Congratulations JP! You put a lot of "kitchensweat" into your posts and it inspires me and probably many others. Bravo for winning this challenge!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Great winner. Great dishes, lots of  them. Generous photo tutorials. Well done sir!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats JonPaul!  It's obvious you're in the running with no shortage of wonderful dishes!  Really looking forward to this challenge.

I've been at cheftalk for about 6yrs now, always knew there were many talented cooks here.  But these challenges have really illustrated just how talented everyone truly is.


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

ChrisBelgium said:


> @JonPaul
> 
> Congratulations JP! You put a lot of "kitchensweat" into your posts and it inspires me and probably many others. Bravo for winning this challenge!





ordo said:


> Great winner. Great dishes, lots of them. Generous photo tutorials. Well done sir!





Koukouvagia said:


> Congrats JonPaul! It's obvious you're in the running with no shortage of wonderful dishes! Really looking forward to this challenge.
> 
> I've been at cheftalk for about 6yrs now, always knew there were many talented cooks here. But these challenges have really illustrated just how talented everyone truly is.


wow,i am flattered.really!.high praise indeed coming from "masters of the art",such as yourselves.thank you,all!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, so, as an addendum out of competition - salt cod, frankonian style:

Water:





  








IMG_1068.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Mar 2, 2014








Brown some onions, bacon and bread:





  








IMG_1069.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Mar 2, 2014








Simmer the fish for about 20 minutes and mix it with the fried stuff:





  








IMG_1073.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Mar 2, 2014












  








IMG_1074.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Mar 2, 2014








Season with salt and pepper, bake for a few minutes in the oven and serve:





  








IMG_1075.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Mar 2, 2014








Traditionally served during lent around here. Simple, yet tasty!


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

GeneMachine said:


> Ok, so, as an addendum out of competition - salt cod, frankonian style:
> 
> Traditionally served during lent around here. Simple, yet tasty!


that looks deelish,gm.ever better mixed into some beans,maybe....ahem,hint hint/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif!!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Hehe, I'll start with the beans tomorrow, Jon. Today, I have promised my girlfriend to make a duck soup with udon noodles, so no beans for now.


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

GeneMachine said:


> Hehe, I'll start with the beans tomorrow, Jon. Today, I have promised my girlfriend to make a duck soup with udon noodles, so no beans for now.


damn that sounds good,mate!!.not had duck for yonks.....bet it would work well with beans,too....aww,c'mon,30+ years in sales,what can i do?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

shaka braddah.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 2, 2014








As we say in Hawaii, Shaka braddah or Right On @JonPaul


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> shaka braddah.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......and as we say in north wales,ffrind diolch...cheers,mate!!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratulations!
There were some awesome dishes in this thread
Hopefully the bean one is going to be equally good


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

butzy said:


> Congratulations!
> There were some awesome dishes in this thread
> Hopefully the bean one is going to be equally good


cheers,butzy!much appreciated,mate!

no "hopefully" about it,it'll be a cracker,especially if you send up a few posts.must be some "belting" good bean dishes from your neck of the woods/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif!!


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Congrats, JP!  All the dishes were beautiful, as well. Well done.


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

Cerise said:


> Congrats, JP! All the dishes were beautiful, as well. Well done.


thanks,hun!it was a brilliant thread,wasn't it?.quality entries,every single one.i think fish is one of the hardest ingredients to cook well & the standard of ingenuity/cooking & presentation was absolutely astounding,from everyone!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Bit late for the challenge I know, but I cooked this a few days ago so it was still in January. I baked wild salmon with a soy/ginger/garlic/lemon marinade:

(PS: Congrats Jon!! Well deserved!!)





  








salmon.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 3, 2014


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

French Fries said:


> Bit late for the challenge I know, but I cooked this a few days ago so it was still in January. I baked wild salmon with a soy/ginger/garlic/lemon marinade:
> 
> (PS: Congrats Jon!! Well deserved!!)


thanks,FF!.much appreciated.that salmon looks "the bomb"!salmon,soy & ginger etc...marriage made in heaven,mate/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

JonPaul,

Congrats on the win! You take home cooking and documentation to another level!

I did want to post lunch today. It isn't the Tuna melt I specifically mentioned in one of my posts but it's one of the variations of the mix I have used over the years. I have to say I was hesitant about something so simple by comparison until I saw DurangoJo egging me on. worry.

I use white albacore, Kalamata olives, green peppers, green onions, lemon juice, seasonings, a scant amount of mayo to bind the mix and of all ingredients to add....... a fair amount of Parmigiano Reggiano thrown in. I can't take credit for the original but when I rewrote this variation from that original recipe, it called for a large amount of Extra Virgin Olive oil. My version continued to include the oil but it was gradually reduced and have since opted it out completely for health reasons.

Letme add that I do believe in the school of thought about cheese and seafood but sometimes you have things that work and this does. The nuttiness and age of the parm actually balances out with the tuna quite nicely.

It's all served on a whole grain English muffin with a nice slice of fresh tomato (salted and peppered of course) and topped with Monterrey Jack Cheese. The side is baby pepper melange sauteed with red onion and baby red potatoes tossed with my own Cajun spice blend.





  








tuna melt 001.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Mar 6, 2014


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

oldschool1982 said:


> JonPaul,
> 
> Congrats on the win! You take home cooking and documentation to another level!
> 
> ...


cheers,old school!your kind words are much appreciated,/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif!.your tuna melt looks,and i'm sure tasted,superb/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif.shame it wasn't served on a bed of cannellini beans...you could have posted it in this months bean challenge!

as far as cheese & seafood goes,i dunno.like you,i use parm to season fish dishes & certainly sprinkle it liberally on pasta/seafood dishes.lets not forget that it's also an ingredient in a good old fish pie.either in the cream sauce or in the mashed potato topping....or both!!


----------

